# Some new music



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Some new music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Billy said:


> Some new music.


Written by you?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, composed but not written.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

This is cool mate, subbed and liked. You write a new piece every day, though? That's impressive


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Woah 

omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! Here's another one, if you please.


----------



## Rongtian (Jun 20, 2016)

I liked your King Priam's Sorrow song, expecially the explosive entrance by the horns, though the string entrance was a little loud. I subbed btw.

Also... Check out a song I wrote and tell me pros, cons, and ask me questions.xD


__
https://soundcloud.com/rongtian-yue%2Fa-normal-day


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for listening and commenting, Rongtian. I am looking for your music to listen to but soundcloud says it is not there.


----------

